# Maiden Voyage of My Jon Boat!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just picked this little 12 ft'r up. Gotta do a bunch of work to make it like I want, but right now it is fishable so my daughter Kaitlyn wanted to go hit the pond this AM!!!

We did a little mixing...plastic worm fishing and cricket fishing! We were using june bug colored worms, mostly Zoom trick worms! Had several that ate but spit the hook....Not bad fer a quick 1.5 hour morning!:thumbsup:

And yes......I had 1 of my fishing shirts but no hat since we were only gonna be out fer a little bit! :whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

A couple more!!!!:thumbup: I had Kaitlyn reel in my bream I had on my pole while I was reeling in the bass!!!! She's purtier then me so she gets the pic!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice... Glad to see you getting out.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Catchin Hell said:


> Nice... Glad to see you getting out.


Tarver, 1st time hauling a boat w/ the 4 wheeler....Worked out purty good! Gotta cover the bunks (bottom and sides) and I'm gonna paint the trailer when I finish spraying Kaitlyn's racecar. Gonna mess around on the inside of the Jon Boat after I finish aluminum welding all the rivets in the bottom. The boat was dry when we got back this afternoon but I'm gonna weld em fer precautions! If I can find a decent cheap aluminum paint, I may paint the boat too but not too worried about that!:thumbsup:


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thats awesome Jason! Looks like yall had a blast! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Lol. Love the pics!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet how many boats u got now?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Sweet how many boats u got now?


Got 3......going to sell my little ole paddle boat since I got the Jon Boat. We've caught a mess of fish off the paddle boat!!! Not too sure what I'm gonna ask fer it yet!!!:thumbup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet 

Let me known if you ever need an extra person to help with gas and bait on ur big boat.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Doesn't get any better than that. Good on ya for getting out with your girl!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*litle Jon*

I had a little Jon like that once upon a time. Pushed it with a 6hp West Bend. You will enjoy it and be able to get into places others can't. The big-uns are in to those spots.


----------

